# [solved] DNS-Abfragen sind sehr langsam

## honkman

Hallo Community,

nachdem Ihr mir so hilfreich bei meiner Grub-Frage beigestanden habt, hier gleich die naächste:

Die DNS-Auflösung scheint mir sehr langsam zu sein. z,.B. bei nem Emerge werden ja mehrere Dateien heruntergeladen. Jedes Mal wird Sekundenlang der entsprechende Server aufgelöst (dauert länger als der Download selbst). Dann hab ich den entsprechenden Server einfach in die hosts eingetragen - alles superschnell.

Dasselbe fällt mir auch beim Surfen auf. Für jede Seite scheint ne eigene DNS-Anfrage rauszugehen, und die dauert ewig lang.

DNS und IP werden bei mir durch DHCP verteilt. Gibts da irgendeine Lösung dafür?

Das Ganze scheint mir auch eine Linux-Geschichte zu sein. genau dasselbe hab ich von nem Live-System (openSuse 11.0). Nehm ich ein Windows-Live-System (BartPE) gibt es diesen Effekt nicht.Last edited by honkman on Thu Oct 23, 2008 9:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Benutzt du zufälligerweise einen Speedport Router?

Versuche mal die DNS Server deines Providers direkt in die /etc/resolv.conf einzutragen.

Py

----------

## l3u

Das selbe passiert auch immer mal gern bei Fritz-Boxen. Seitdem ich pdns installiert habe, was als Nameserver nicht meinen Router benutzt, sondern einen Öffentlichen (in meinem Fall die von Uni Erlangen), läuft die Geschichte spürbar schneller.

----------

## cookiecrusher

Die lahmen Nameserver der T-Com waren bei mir auch der Grund, warum ich auf meinen Speedport W500V die Bitswitcher-Firmware geflasht und dort die Nameserver von OpenDNS eingetragen hab :o

Seitdem rennt dat  :>

----------

## amne

Soferns ausserhalb deines Systems liegt kann dnsmasq (Caching Proxy für DNS-Abfragen) sehr nützlich sein. Ist klein und schnell konfiguriert.

----------

## honkman

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Benutzt du zufälligerweise einen Speedport Router?
> 
> Versuche mal die DNS Server deines Providers direkt in die /etc/resolv.conf einzutragen.
> 
> Py

 

Bingo!   :Cool: 

thx

----------

